# Is faith a blessing of the Cov of Grace, or a condition of entering into it?



## Pergamum (Aug 7, 2017)

Is it better to speak of faith as a condition or a blessing of the covenant of grace? 

Faith is a gift, yes, but is it also appropriate to speak of it as a condition to enter the Covenant of Grace?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 7, 2017)

It is a condition, a _sine qua non;_ but it is such that God graciously (unconditionally) gives the one who needs it, who desires salvation, in order that he should obtain entrance into the covenant by means of (or through) it. "By grace... *through faith*... not of yourself, [but] ...a gift from God."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 7, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> It is a condition, a _sine qua non;_ but it is such that God graciously (unconditionally) gives the one who needs it, who desires salvation, in order that he should obtain entrance into the covenant by means of (or through) it. "By grace... *through faith*... not of yourself, [but] ...a gift from God."


Bruce,

What should I make of John Owen's commentary on Hebrews 8 where he says:

"...in the description of the covenant here annexed, there is no mention of any condition on the part of man, of any terms of obedience prescribed unto him, but the whole consists in free, gratuitous promises… It is evident that there can be no condition previously required, unto our entering into or participation of the benefits of this covenant, antecedent unto the making of it with us…

For there is nothing that can be thought or supposed to be such a condition, but it is comprehended in the promise of the covenant itself; for all that God requireth in us is proposed as that which himself will effect by virtue of this covenant…

It is evident that the first grace of the covenant, or God’s putting his law in our hearts, can depend on no condition on our part… And this is the great ground of them who absolutely deny the covenant of grace to be conditional; namely, that the first grace is absolutely promised, whereon and its exercise the whole of it doth depend…

faith is wrought in us, given unto us, bestowed upon us, by that grace of the covenant which depends on no condition in us as unto its discriminating administration."

Owen seems to be saying that since faith is a gift that it cannot be also a condition.


----------



## KeithW (Aug 7, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Faith is a gift, yes, but is it also appropriate to speak of it as a condition to enter the Covenant of Grace?


Here is the whole verse Rev. Buchanan quotes.

Eph. 2:8-9 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast.​
The key here is not to think of faith as something inherent in man, like so many non-Reformed people do. "Faith" is not a "work" we perform to be saved, so in that sense it is not a condition. It is not something God gives as a gift and then we have to choose to exercise that faith or not to be saved. Faith needs to be thought of in the context of the "I" of TULIP - Irresistible Grace.

Some of your question with respect to the new covenant needs to be thought of in the context of the new covenant promises. If the particular version of covenant theology you are using (there are different ones) includes not only Jer. 31:31-34 but also Ezek. 36:22-32 then the list of promises includes quite a bit of explanation of the unsaved condition versus the saved condition. And these same ideas can be found described all over the New Testament. Here is a partial list of those promises to consider:


I will put my law in their inward parts, and write it in their hearts (Jer 31:33)

I will be their God, and they shall be my people (Jer 31:33)

they shall all know me, from the least of them unto the greatest of them (Jer 31:34)

I will forgive their iniquity (Jer 31:34)

I will remember their sin no more (Jer 31:34)

I will take you from among the heathen (Ezek 36:24)

I will sprinkle clean water upon you, and ye shall be clean (Ezek 36:25)

from all your filthiness, and from all your idols, will I cleanse you (Ezek 36:25)

A new heart also will I give you (Ezek 36:26)

a new spirit will I put within you (Ezek 36:26)

I will take away the stony heart out of your flesh, and I will give you an heart of flesh (Ezek 36:26)

I will put my spirit within you (Ezek 36:27)

I will cause you to walk in my statutes, and ye shall keep my judgments, and do [them] (Ezek 36:27)

ye shall be my people, and I will be your God (Ezek 36:28)

I will also save you from all your uncleannesses (Ezek 36:29)

you shall remember your own evil ways, and your doings that [were] not good (Ezek 36:31)

you shall lothe yourselves in your own sight for your iniquities and for your abominations (Ezek 36:31)

Now go back and look at how many things God Himself specifically does within a person when He brings them inside of the new covenant. So faith should not really be considered just by itself.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 7, 2017)

It's both: a requirement of the Covenant, yet also a blessing of the Covenant; the way we enter into the benefits of the Covenant of Grace; yet also itself a benefit of the Covenant of Grace.

The language of "condition" can be confusing (which is why I stick to requirement). Turretin rightly noted the massive range of meaning concerning the definition of a condition: a) “A condition can be regarded as something that has meriting power and by its own nature confers a right to the benefits of the covenant, but also as prerequisite and means, as an accompanying disposition in the member of the covenant.” b) “A condition can be regarded as to be fulfilled through natural capabilities, or to be fulfilled through supernatural grace.” (Quoted in Vos, V2, p112). Vos says this: a) “The covenant of grace is _not_ conditional in the sense that in it there would be any condition with meriting power.” And further: b) “The covenant of grace is _not_ conditional in the sense that what is required of man would have to be accomplished in his own strength. . .[for] What is a condition for all is thus for them also a promise, a gift of the covenant. . .Everything that is required of us toward God is at the same time a gift from Christ to us. . .” (Vos, V2, p113,116). To summarize: God requires certain things of us (the new birth, faith, repentance, etc), but since these are also things that He himself freely provides to His people, it's probably better to call them requirements. They're not conditions that God expects _us_ to fulfill. They are indeed requirements—but those that God himself has promised to provide for His blood-bought people. Witsius says: “A condition of a covenant, properly so called, is that action, which, being performed, gives a man a right to the reward. But that such a condition cannot be required of us in the covenant of grace, is self-evident; because a right to life neither is, nor indeed can be founded on any action of ours, but on the righteousness of our Lord alone. . .” And John Gill says this in his _Body of Divinity:_ “Some, indeed, make it to be a conditional covenant, and faith and repentance to be the conditions of it. But these are not conditions, but blessings of the covenant, and are as absolutely promised in it, as anything else; the promise of a 'new heart', and of a 'new spirit', includes the gift of faith, and every other grace; and that of taking away the 'stony heart', and giving an 'heart of flesh', is fully expressive of the gift of the grace of repentance, _Ezek.36:26_. Besides, if these were conditions of the covenant, to be performed by men in their own strength, in order to be admitted into it, and receive the benefits of it; they would be as hard, and as difficult to be performed, as the condition of the covenant of works, perfect obedience; since faith requires, to the production of it, almighty power, even such as was put forth in raising Christ from the dead, _Eph.1:19,20;_ and though God may give men means, and time, and space of repentance, yet if he does not give them grace to repent, they never will. Christ's work, and the Spirit's grace, supercede all conditions in the covenant, respecting men; since they provide for everything that can be thought of, that is required or is wanting.”

In short, I think you could say both. Faith is the condition of the Covenant of Grace; it is also one of the many blessings of the Covenant of Grace.


----------



## KeithW (Aug 7, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Owen seems to be saying that since faith is a gift that it cannot be also a condition.


I agree with Owen on this. The old covenant was conditional on men, and the new covenant does not contain conditions placed on men.



Contra_Mundum said:


> It is a condition, a _sine qua non;_ but it is such that God graciously (unconditionally) gives the one who needs it, who desires salvation, in order that he should obtain entrance into the covenant by means of (or through) it.


I would use different wording here. Faith comes from God. The desire to be saved comes from God. "...it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure." (Phil. 2:13)

From man's perspective we think that it is us exercising faith, and using our will. For me it was the hardest thing I've ever done. But without God doing all of the work I would still be in complete rebellion against Him, because that is our unsaved state.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 8, 2017)

Pergy,
If you restrict the definition of "condition" to mean: _some aspect of fulfillment to be *met independently*, providing a basis in order for some future progress--_then obviously, no condition of this kind is present in anyone engaged in the covenant of grace. It's GRACE. It's _unconditional _in that sense.

But "condition" does not have to be so confined in its sense. The covenant of grace is not predicated on _requirements _that those brought in to it must _produce. _But this acknowledgement is not the same as understanding that the covenant will not function as intended if certain elements are not in place. The point of these conditions is that God supplies them ALL, while they are exercised at the proper time by the recipient.

If I say: "One must have a key to start this car, which is a gift to the recipient," I am not expecting the one for whom the car has been secured to produce the key, the one instrument that will get this vehicle moving. The fact the key is a condition of actually having and using the car was not a condition of choosing the recipient, or providing the car. I give the car; and as part of the gift, I ensure the key is made available.

In the analogy, the key is put for faith. I did not say, "I will give this car to the man who has found the right key." No, I gave the key to the man who should receive the car I secured for him. And God gives faith, so that the gift of salvation by grace will be his to whom faith has been given for that end.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 8, 2017)

KeithW said:


> The desire to be saved comes from God. "...it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure." (Phil. 2:13)


I said he needed it (a fact) and that he desired it (had will). I didn't feel the need to explain in this space that the desire is an element of the ALL that God supplies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeithW (Aug 8, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> The point of these conditions is that God supplies them ALL, while they are exercised at the proper time by the recipient.


This is an excellent way to put it.



KeithW said:


> From man's perspective we think that it is us exercising faith, and using our will.


Let me expand on what I mentioned.

There needs to be a distinguishment between the message of the Gospel to unbelievers, and considering from a believing theological perspective how salvation really works, what is going on behind the scenes.

From the Gospel perspective we proclaim that men are to flee from the wrath to come, men must repent and believe, "That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved." (Rom. 10:9 KJV) That is the message and that is what men must do to be saved. This is the only understanding they have. 

But this does not include what God is really doing behind the scenes within us. After we are saved we can learn from God's Word how much of _our_ desiring to be saved, _our_ repentance, _our_ believing, and _our_ confessing Jesus as Lord is really done by God working within us. But this understanding is hated by the natural man! Throngs of disciples followed Jesus, but then He said something on this very subject which set them back. (Considering different translations here helps to clarify this.)

And he said, Therefore said I unto you, that no man can come unto me, except it were given unto him of my Father. From that time many of his disciples went back, and walked no more with him. (John 6:65-66 KJV)

And He was saying, "For this reason I have said to you, that no one can come to Me unless it has been granted him from the Father." *As a result of this* many of His disciples withdrew and were not walking with Him anymore. (John 6:65-66 NASB)

And he said, "This is why I told you that no one can come to me unless it is granted him by the Father." *After this* many of his disciples turned back and no longer walked with him. (John 6:65-66 ESV)​
We can as believers consider these things and praise God for _all_ the work He does to overcome our rebellion, and our dead hearts and spirits. And then return to putting our head down and doing the difficult work of following Him.


----------

